# Lisa III and XP Appreciation, Review and Pics Thread



## paulybatz

I have had a LISA for over a month and she is simply stunning both in terms of how she looks sitting on top of my CD player but what it does with the signal from it. Simply perfect. I will post pics and further review when I have had more time to spend with her.

 I use her with CD source...which is phenomenal and with my D3 as a DAC and itunes. Working on an ipod LOD to RCA so I can take it on the go when I want...

 This thread is open to all LISA owners to post their thoughts and pics of their amps, ICs and setups!

 So get snapping!


----------



## EFN

Cool. I am listening to my Lisa III Std now......


----------



## EFN

Some eye candies for this thread:


----------



## dazzer1975

sorry to hijack but to EFN

 does the h340 lcd remote fully integrate with all of the h1xx functions?


----------



## musicmaker




----------



## musicmaker

Sorry if this was asked/answered before elsewhere but apart from the knobs is there a sonic difference between the gen 1 vs gen 2 of the Lisa ?


----------



## younglee200

Wait you people actually carry that around?

 ...............................


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dazzer1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry to hijack but to EFN

 does the h340 lcd remote fully integrate with all of the h1xx functions?_

 

Yes, the remote unit works 100%



*younglee200:*
 Yep....we wore super BAGGY trousers LOL!.....jk


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *younglee200* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait you people actually carry that around?

 ..............................._

 

Yes in a small bag. No pain no gain


----------



## paulybatz

Please only contributors to the thread, reviews, pics and affirmation!

 If you have a question about someone's rig or equipment, SEND A PM!!

 NO FLAMERS, NO NEGATIVITY!!!


----------



## RIDE

EFN.....that is one wicked set up! I am going to get pics of my Lisa III set up real soon!

 RIDE


----------



## qusp

hehe another portable rig teehee, soon to be larger and soon to also have a big brother.







 sounds brilliant, soon to add a gamma1 with VCAP output caps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in place of the DIYMOD->OIMP/TFTF VCAP; not sure whether it will pair better with OIMP or TFTF vcap as yet. will see


----------



## RIDE

YOWZA qusp!!!

 Now we are talking mate!

 Steller set up....must sound wicked!

 RIDE


----------



## nsx_23

I need a Lisa in my life. How much are they, and where?


----------



## paulybatz

www.triadaudio.net


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_YOWZA qusp!!!

 Now we are talking mate!

 Steller set up....must sound wicked!

 RIDE_

 

sure does
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just waiting on my lawnton audio wood cups for the D2000 so I can re-cable them.


----------



## imademymark

how long does a lisa last on with a fully charged set of 9 volts


----------



## jamato8

It is a one to one charge time so if it will run for 15 hours off of the batteries it will take that long to recharge it.


----------



## qusp

lisa III standard will run for 8-10hrs off a single full charge and yes jamato is right it takes 1hr to charge enough to run for 1hr. the XP version will run for 50hrs


----------



## jamato8

The LP power supply is excellent and can be left plugged in all the time until going totally mobile.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The LP power supply is excellent and can be left plugged in all the time until going totally mobile._

 

X2!! absolutely!! I love mine, anyone who is thinking of avoiding the purchase, but has a need for a good PSU anywhere in their system, should think twice. I have found many uses for my LLP; the fact that it can be adjusted to supply a regulated voltage at practically any value in its range is very, very handy. I have used it to power all sorts of things and charge almost anything.


----------



## dallan

Yes i carry mine around with me! I never use my RSA Hornet and rarely even use my Pico. Mainly Lisa baby for portable.
 The Generation 2 to me sounds a touch warmer(tubeyer and less analytical) than the gen 1. I've had both and they have each been great SQ in their own right.


----------



## dallan

My charges don't go anything like 15 hrs Jamato8 you must have some good juju karma there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get something like 6-8 hrs it seems. Took it fully charged on two trips, one seemed to last forever, the other only a couple of days, guess i listened a bit more but not over six hrs i don't think.


----------



## lyricalmoments

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *younglee200* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait you people actually carry that around?

 ..............................._

 

After you've heard what Lisa III is capable of with the Grado GS-1000 and Westone 3 IEMs, you'll know why I bring put this inside my Shaun Jackson laptop bag with my Macbook pro whenever I'm on the move.

 I've got the XP version, which is even bigger, and that plus the Soniccaps 4.7uF.

 My RSA predator has been really lonely ever since the Lisa III came.


----------



## qusp

yep only time my pico gets a look in is if i'm not bringing a bag with me at all. its the depths of summer here; so no chance of stuffing it (lisa->VCAP rig) in a jacket. thinking of getting rid of the pico soon even since my iphone has such a great HP out, I can deal with that plus W3 when I dont want to bring the lisa with me. I do still really like the sound of the pico, and its really cute, but I could always use another set of headphones or sell W3 and add money from the pico sale to get ES3X hmmm decisions, decisions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yeah jamato 15hrs is unheard of for a standard version unless you have upgraded the batteries somehow. maybe it would get that with a set of non rechargables


----------



## paulybatz

Yes, it depends if you have the first gen or second gen lisa, first gen came with 150s and second gen came with 250s installed.

 Im going to get some Tysonic low discharge.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 and yeah jamato 15hrs is unheard of for a standard version unless you have upgraded the batteries somehow. maybe it would get that with a set of non rechargables_


----------



## lyricalmoments

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is a one to one charge time so if it will run for 15 hours off of the batteries it will take that long to recharge it._

 

Is it possible to actually take the 2 x 9V batteries out and charge it on a Powerex charger (which takes a lot faster to charge)? I'm using the Lisa III XP, not very sure about the Lisa III std.

 Also, will the brand/type of 9v batteries affect the sound of the Lisa III? Read somewhere amps like the RSA blackbird SR-71A sounds different with different batts.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, it depends if you have the first gen or second gen lisa, first gen came with 150s and second gen came with 250s installed.

 Im going to get some Tysonic low discharge._

 

I have the new version and it goes nowhere near 15hrs; more like 8

  Quote:


 Is it possible to actually take the 2 x 9V batteries out and charge it on a Powerex charger (which takes a lot faster to charge)? I'm using the Lisa III XP, not very sure about the Lisa III std.

 Also, will the brand/type of 9v batteries affect the sound of the Lisa III? Read somewhere amps like the RSA blackbird SR-71A sounds different with different batts. 
 

ummm the XP doesnt have 9v at all, it has a specially designed multi-cell battery pack and I would be careful trying to charge it in a charger that is not tuned specifically for the job.


----------



## lyricalmoments

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the new version and it goes nowhere near 15hrs; more like 8


 ummm the XP doesnt have 9v at all, it has a specially designed multi-cell battery pack and I would be careful trying to charge it in a charger that is not tuned specifically for the job._

 

I'm thinking of getting the Lisa III std for someone else, just wondering if I should get an external 9v charger for him as well or the LLP.

 I already have the XP, seen the AA cells inside and I'm using the LLP to charge


----------



## jamato8

The operative word here is "if". I was just giving an example that "if" it runs for 15 hours it will take 15 hours to charge. :^)


----------



## mark_h

/\ To all the above. They have to be amongst the best portable rigs available?


----------



## callmevil

Sorry about the poor PQ no funds for a better camera.. lol














 I cant get enoughhhhh of it.. and to those thats thinking of skimping on the LLP.. DONT.. the thing is worth the money. it is as qusp mentioned, useful!


----------



## qusp

hmmm... to anyone who thinks they are seeing double, calmevil's dock is the same one I posted in my rig. I took that pic while it was passing through. the lisa is mine though. have just finished work on a few extra cables and a new format dock for me too, will post pics in the next day or 2


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_/\ To all the above. They have to be amongst the best portable rigs available?_

 

yep; thats the idea


----------



## callmevil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmmm... to anyone who thinks they are seeing double, calmevil's dock is the same one I posted in my rig. I took that pic while it was passing through. the lisa is mine though. have just finished work on a few extra cables and a new format dock for me too, will post pics in the next day or 2_

 

El-Oh-El.. new format dock ey?? please post pics!! hahaha im still looking for headphones man... HD800 is just too hard to get... wonder if i should get a good phones now and just re-sell it back when the HD800 is out for int'l buyers....


----------



## qusp

LOL dont worry dude; nothing major, just slightly different internal wiring setup and new prototype cables. same basic setup though; your dock isnt obsolete hehe. playing around with some new wire I got my hands on; so doing a shoot-out between piccolino with modded silver bullets, hybrid jena cryo/cryo silver with copper bullets and a new wire that I dont know the name of that is stranded high purity silver coax plus shield with copper core. looks really sweet and sounds good from my initial tests with lisa,

 the lisa III is revealing enough that the difference between wires is much easier to notice, plus i'm absolutely loving having RCA jacks to play with instead of mini. means I can use chunkier wires and much better connectors without fear of damage.


 will post pics ASAP


----------



## lyricalmoments

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 the lisa III is revealing enough that the difference between wires is much easier to notice, plus i'm absolutely loving having RCA jacks to play with instead of mini. means I can use chunkier wires and much better connectors without fear of damage.


 will post pics ASAP_

 

RCA to RCA would be more robust solution instead of having mini to RCA from the V-caps? Any advantage in terms of sound quality?

 After seeing this rig, I'm really getting excited


----------



## qusp

Here's a couple of beauties I just got an XP too and finished a Dock to go with it. its a 120gb DIYMOD with a dock containing 4.7uf OIMP VCAPS and 0.47uf teflon(TFTF) VCAP bypass caps and a full charging/syncing USB port. also made a female mini-1/4" convertor with a couple of resistors in it for use IEM's and with my denons until my wood-cups arrive and I can recable to 1/4"




 and the back with the new wire i'm testing out





 and here's the standard rig with OIMP VCAP dock and some other cables I built last night
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the family Photo





 here's the cables









  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lyricalmoments* 
_RCA to RCA would be more robust solution instead of having mini to RCA from the V-caps? Any advantage in terms of sound quality?_

 

well actually after some testing today I would have to say definately yes; at least with the stellar Eichmann RCA sockets and connectors there is to my ears. today I noticed there was noticeably better decay; sections of music that are very complex and bass heavy don't overwhelm percussive detail. so on the trailing edge of heavy guitar chords there is more detail resolved in the high hats for example. this could be a result of the new wire combos i'm trailing, but I dont think so, because i'm pretty familiar with how jena performs and my RCA->mini is piccolino, a superior wire to both of these and the RCA on that are silver bullets not copper. I can only put it down to the much better mechanical connection that RCA gives when compared to mini. I will do more listening tests once I have finished the piccolino with silver bullet RCA cable

  Quote:


 After seeing this rig, I'm really getting excited 
 

you've got PM


----------



## RIDE

qusp......mate....my heart just skipped a beat! Amazing rigs those are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIDE


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_qusp......mate....my heart just skipped a beat! Amazing rigs those are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIDE_

 

Thanks for the props mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I most certainly am amazed; the lisa III (in both forms) is an incredible amp (apparently almost as good as a minibox E+ LOL); all my work is in aid of showing off what these babies can do. even if i've reached that summit; i'm more than satisfied with how they sound, the view is beautiful up there. only way I might get more out of it with an ipod based rig would maybe be if I used 2 large teflon caps (4.7uf) instead of just using them as a bypass for added sparkle and uber detail. but TFTF VCAPs in that rating are HUGE and massively expensive. its possible that it would end up sounding too sterile anyway, perhaps some audionote silver hehe both of those options would set me back about a grand just for the caps anyway, so screw that.


----------



## musicmaker

Wow ! Amazing setup and cable work qusp !


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow ! Amazing setup and cable work qusp !_

 

thanks man; I try
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when my woodies show up it'll be just about perfect


----------



## doggiehowser

I was in a unique and fortuituous position to be able to listen to both the standard LISA III and the LISA III XP thanks to my local supplier of poison, Uncle Wilson at Jaben Singapore.

 While I was told that newer batches of standard and XP are identical, I was surprised that there was a discernable difference between the two with my gear. The LISA III XP seemed to have the bass boost more enhanced than on the Standard that I tried, even when it was completely dialed to minimum.

 To be honest, I preferred the LISA III's sound to the XP based on those two samples. The XP was great when partnered with most of my gear (Westone3, Livewires etc), but the enhanced bass IMHO pushed the UE11Pro just a tad to the other end of balanced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Standard was a better match to the UE11s. I guess there's always the iQube to fall back on.

 The problem is that there was only one of each: A black Standard and a silver finish XP, along with matching LLPs.

 However, I needed the portability when I travelled and the LLP wasn't universal voltage out ot the box. So I chose the XP instead.

 Except for the bass, both units were stellar. Great soundstage, great detail with just a hint of warmthness. I was very happy with the iQube when I first got it, but the problem was that it was very very revealing. With a lot of my CDs (original mind you!), the mastering just wasn't so great. With the iMod/Sonicaps/iQube combo, every single flaw was revealed and it made listening to some of my fave songs unbearable. Put me off listening for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily the LISA came to the rescue. There's just the hint of the problematic parts but for the most part, everything comes across beautifully. 

 Current fave combo is the iMod/LISA III/Crystal Cable-Livewires. Bass is beautifully taut and punchy w/o the extra bass of the UE11Pros. The only time I pull out the UE11s now is when I listen to Daft Punk


----------



## qusp

ummm they are identical man, there is no difference between the XP and standard lisa except for the battery (and probably therefore the charge circuit). the boards are exactly the same I have both and BTW the LLP IS universal voltage. either you were getting bad information or there is something else strange going on. so unless the 2 amps you tested were from totally different batches of amps there was some serious mind games going on.


----------



## doggiehowser

I guess each unit is hand finished and there might be some variations between the two. 

 To be sure, I even checked that the bass knob on the XP was working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yeap, it was working.

 I do have a question though... 

 How long do you have to charge the XP for using the LLP?

 I recall reading that you need 1 hour of charge per hour of use on the Standard. So about 15 hours or so for a full charge.

 What about the XP? 80 hours playback capacity = 80 hours recharging time?

 As for LLP voltage, I remember looking at the pics of the unit dismantled and there are 2 windings for 230V and there's some jumper to switch between one (115W) or two windings.

 I took that to mean you have to switch jumpers to make them multi voltage. As I don't intend to travel with a toolbox, I figured I'd keep the voltage at 240V to prevent any accidents.


----------



## doggiehowser

Here's the quote from the LLP 
 "Little Lab Power Dimunitive Audio Reference.pdf"

  Quote:


 Inside the LLP is a plug in jumper block for any voltage from 100-260 VAC@ ether 50 or 60 Hz. 
 

I wasn't sure how to read it except that it had to be reconfigured with a jumper.

 My understanding of "universal" voltage means plug and play (no jumper, no switches) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 FWIW, I'd love to be proven wrong...


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doggiehowser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's the quote from the LLP 
 "Little Lab Power Dimunitive Audio Reference.pdf"



 I wasn't sure how to read it except that it had to be reconfigured with a jumper.

 My understanding of "universal" voltage means plug and play (no jumper, no switches) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

its a regulated PSU I dont see how you could design a plug and play regulated PSU that was auto sensing. although I didn't have to do anything with any jumpers at all. I would think they would set it for you country before shipping. if it were a switching PSU it would be different, but if it were a switching PSU... it would be crap. My understanding of what anything 'universal' is; is something that can be used universally


----------



## doggiehowser

I gave up on electrical power engineering after a semester of it 

 But google seems to suggest there may be options...

"Regulated power supply" 100-230 - Google Search

 maybe i need to rummage through my company catalog. According to the google search, some of my company's devices are powered with universal voltage PSUs which are also regulated. Hmmmm...


----------



## qusp

I actually was under the impression that it was a universal voltage PSU, and my friend travelled with his recently without whining about having to reset any jumpers. i'm no EE either and dont know the ins and outs of that side of electronics much really. only the audio side and cables and whatnot. Sure there are other options out there, but there wont be too many that are designed with uber high quality audio in mind other than similar devices for other amps. but I do know that switching PSU's are inferior to regulated PSU's when it comes to audio. and a switching PSU could actually cause damage to lisa and possibly make it explode


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *callmevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry about the poor PQ no funds for a better camera.. lol













 I cant get enoughhhhh of it.. and to those thats thinking of skimping on the LLP.. DONT.. the thing is worth the money. it is as qusp mentioned, useful!_

 

What SVS do you have? And lol at "portable" solutions three or four boxes 1' tall.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What SVS do you have? And lol at "portable" solutions three or four boxes 1' tall._

 

the bottom box is the power supply, and LOL at your inferior sound hehe. just kidding; but seriously if I could get anywhere near the same quality but with only 1 or 2 boxes I would, but sorry that just aint happening


----------



## doggiehowser

qusp, 

 how long does it take for the LLP to fully charge the XP?


----------



## jamato8

The LLP charges on a one to one ratio. If the battery runs down in 10 hours the LLP will take 10 hours to recharge it.


----------



## doggiehowser

So 80 hours for the XP!???

 That's the longest I ever encountered to charge a battery!


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doggiehowser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So 80 hours for the XP!???

 That's the longest I ever encountered to charge a battery! _

 

maybe so; but the battery will have a very long lifetime as the charge isnt so rapid that it stresses the cells. plus you will find that you just come home and plug it in because the lisa gives better sound when connected top the LLP. besides how often to you need to have 80 hours of continuous use out of the lisa?? so if you leave it on overnight you will always have enough juice for the next day. I also have never come across another amp that has even close to that much battery life either, so its fine by me


----------



## doggiehowser

I guess my experiences with batteries on my notebooks is that it is bad to keep charging batteries since there's a limit to the number of charge cycles you can supply.

 So I try not to charge the batteries until it is close to being depleted.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doggiehowser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess my experiences with batteries on my notebooks is that it is bad to keep charging batteries since there's a limit to the number of charge cycles you can supply.

 So I try not to charge the batteries until it is close to being depleted._

 

thats a different thing though; the lisa and LLP are designed for the amp to be put on there when you get home and use it like that. there are no ill effects from this at all.


----------



## doggiehowser

The XP is just powered by a very large pack of NiMH batteries (12 if I remember correctly), right? 

 Same basic rechargeable principles apply..


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doggiehowser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I try not to charge the batteries until it is close to being depleted._

 


 That's the routine you use with NICAD's- you discharge to 1.2 v prior to charging. For lead acid & Lithium batteries you're not supposed to run them until near flat. For NIMH you can just top up anytime.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the routine you use with NICAD's- you discharge to 1.2 v prior to charging. For lead acid & Lithium batteries you're not supposed to run them until near flat. For NIMH you can just top up anytime._

 

like I said; no ill effects at all; thats the whole point of the LLP, its not a glorified $300 charger; its a PSU you are supposed to power it with that while you are at home.


----------



## callmevil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What SVS do you have? And lol at "portable" solutions three or four boxes 1' tall._

 

HEH, its the 20-39 PC+.. 
 andddd i dont see any problem calling my 15"/2kg+ laptop portable.. 3 boxes goes in a targus.. done...


----------



## doggiehowser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the routine you use with NICAD's- you discharge to 1.2 v prior to charging. For lead acid & Lithium batteries you're not supposed to run them until near flat. For NIMH you can just top up anytime._

 

I am not referring to completely running them flat...

 However, NiMH batteries like all rechargeable batteries have a limited number of recharge cycles.. which is abt 500-1000x depending on usage patterns.

 Each time you plug the LLP in, the NiMH batteries get recharged, using one cycle. Sometimes trickle charging also uses up multiple cycles.

Nickel-metal hydride battery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 I know that the LLP is meant to give the LISA III the dual mode of being a desktop and a "trans"portable device but I do use the LISA III primarily on the road and my phones aren't that hard to drive to require the added ooomph of the LLP, so the LLPs for me are a way to recharge the units.

 I was this close to getting an iCute iSupplier configured for 110V operation so I could use that when I travel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I can leave the LLP in 240V for home.


----------



## jordinario

WOW all your setup for the LISA III realy envy me. Im also planning to buy a LISA III, but I want to know if there are difference in sound quality of LISA III vs LISA IIIXP. I will be using Senn HD-650 and Beyer DT-880, Please help me what what should I buy? standard or XP??

 Thanks and more power to you,
 Joey


----------



## RIDE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jordinario* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW all your setup for the LISA III realy envy me. Im also planning to buy a LISA III, but I want to know if there are difference in sound quality of LISA III vs LISA IIIXP. I will be using Senn HD-650 and Beyer DT-880, Please help me what what should I buy? standard or XP??

 Thanks and more power to you,
 Joey_

 

No difference in sound quality from what I have heard. The main difference is size...as the XP is about twice as thick. But with that comes an amazing 50 hours of play as compared to about 8 with the standard.

 So for me....the Lisa III is portable....the XP is transportable...if I had to define them.

 But sound quality....should be the same.

 RIDE


----------



## doggiehowser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jordinario* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW all your setup for the LISA III realy envy me. Im also planning to buy a LISA III, but I want to know if there are difference in sound quality of LISA III vs LISA IIIXP. I will be using Senn HD-650 and Beyer DT-880, Please help me what what should I buy? standard or XP??

 Thanks and more power to you,
 Joey_

 

I did think of a possibility why there was a difference in SQ between the 2 units (LISA III and XP) that I auditioned. The XP was hardly run in at all, while the standard ware more run in. 

 Anyway, am recharging it to the full 80 hours on the XP and gonna run it in more


----------



## qusp

I have both right here; there is no difference in sound quality. no difference. provided they are manufactured in the same batch; well at least since they changed the caps (cant remember when that was) they are the same amp, only difference is power supply. sure theoretically that could cause a difference. but not to my ears. nothing. besides man, they both sound wicked; you wouldnt regret either purchase IMO. if you need the extra run-time and dont mind the extra size.... get the XP; if you dont mind the shorter run-time and want something more portable; get the standard; simple as that

 I also have 2 LLP's so both are on a level playing field there. I cant seperate them regardless of whether they are running on battery of LLP


----------



## paulybatz

More Lisa fans...please post...I will get some pics up by the end of the week...waiting for a nice LOD.

 Just something about LISA, perhaps as per the review on paper or statistically may match up with other amps, but its all about listening. Forget digital sources...get a nice CD player, I have a new found appreciation for my entire CD collection again...and am re-ripping some stuff at 320!!!

 Would love to see more rig pics!


----------



## jordinario

Thanks for all your advice about the SQ. I might buy the XP but Im worrying about the battery replacement of these 12(AA) pieces, when those batteries lifetime ended someday(maybe 3years). How will I replace them? Surely I dont want to ship my XP all the way to USA just for battery replacement. What are my options for replacing it myself? Can I buy an extra XP battery pack and just solder it myself? Please enlighten me on this issue.

 Is it true that this is not a problem for LISA III standard? It seems that it is a user frendly battery replacement.

 Thanks,
 Joey


----------



## paulybatz

You can use whatever batteries you wish with the LISA STD as long as they are NIMH.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jordinario* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for all your advice about the SQ. I might buy the XP but Im worrying about the battery replacement of these 12(AA) pieces, when those batteries lifetime ended someday(maybe 3years). How will I replace them? Surely I dont want to ship my XP all the way to USA just for battery replacement. What are my options for replacing it myself? Can I buy an extra XP battery pack and just solder it myself? Please enlighten me on this issue.

 Is it true that this is not a problem for LISA III standard? It seems that it is a user frendly battery replacement.

 Thanks,
 Joey_


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can use whatever batteries you wish with the LISA STD as long as they are NIMH._

 

yes, but if you change them too often you are likely to strip the thread on the front panel screw


----------



## qusp

update on standard vs. XP apparently the bias is increased with the XP too, so that Should result in better SQ; looks like I need to do some more critical listening. will report back


----------



## LaurentD

will be back with my feeling soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Laurent


----------



## rasmushorn

Who needs X-feed or stuff like that when you have got the headroom and awesome soundstage from Lisa III and SR325i :-D


----------



## rasmushorn

One more with the LISA III. It also really performs with K701. Great match!
 And I use the 24V Firestone Supplier as Power Supply. It really adds a lot to the soundquality and it is much cheaper than the Triad Audio one.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who needs X-feed or stuff like that when you have got the headroom and awesome soundstage from Lisa III and SR325i :-D

 [IG]http://gallery.me.com/burning777/100112/_1314035/web.jpg[/IMG]

 [IG]http://gallery.me.com/burning777/100112/_1314038/web.jpg[/IMG]_

 

AMEN TO THAT except insert DIY LA2000 for the 325's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OH yeah!!!


----------



## paulybatz

two tight setups...thanks rasmus and laurent!


----------



## dallan

Wow i never even saw this thread, what kool picts of the Lisa's you guys, very impressive!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 edit--guess i just lost it over time duh! guess it's an age thing


----------



## paulybatz

Dallan...take some pics of your rig!!!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow i never even saw this thread, what kool picts of the Lisa's you guys, very impressive!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit--guess i just lost it over time duh! guess it's an age thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## dallan

I've got some on photo bucket that i posted on portables. i will try to load them over here in a little bit. Don't think the LLP is in them though.


----------



## Musicdiddy

rasmushorn;5450309 said:
			
		

> One more with the LISA III. It also really performs with K701. Great match!
> And I use the 24V Firestone Supplier as Power Supply. It really adds a lot to the soundquality and it is much cheaper than the Triad Audio one.
> 
> I am thinking about getting this for my Lisa, does it come with a power lead to connect the amp or do you have to source your own cable?


----------



## dallan

Thats funny, i put on five big picts last night and they are gone.?? Guess it got lost in there change around. Pain in the neck to do it so maybe i will try to photobucket them back later.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thats funny, i put on five big picts last night and they are gone.?? Guess it got lost in there change around. Pain in the neck to do it so maybe i will try to photobucket them back later._

 

sure you did old man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there there, its OK, go make yourself a nice cup of cocoa

 nah man; any lisa pics are great, I havent been able to take a bad pic of her. its what it sounds like thats key. and looking at you sig I bet thats pretty nice


----------



## rasmushorn

Musicdiddy;5453515 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sure you did old man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there there, its OK, go make yourself a nice cup of cocoa

 nah man; any lisa pics are great, I havent been able to take a bad pic of her. its what it sounds like thats key. and looking at you sig I bet thats pretty nice_

 

Best picts I have ever taken out here, I checked them a few times last night. I know they where doing a lot of work on the forum last night though so they went away. I can't repost now becuz I'm on blackberry. 

 Ya the Lisa is a looker & best sound in a portable, I rarely use my other two, should sell 'em.


----------



## jordinario

Sir, Im looking for a PSU for my future LISA iiiXP and I can see that you are using a firestone power supply is it a great combination? Did you encounter any problem or whatsoever? If not then I will buy myself a firestone power supply for my XP its cheaper than the LLP. 

 Thanks and more power to you, 
 Joey

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One more with the LISA III. It also really performs with K701. Great match!
 And I use the 24V Firestone Supplier as Power Supply. It really adds a lot to the soundquality and it is much cheaper than the Triad Audio one. 




_


----------



## dallan

Okay let's see if one will stay this time, Lisa is on the shelf - test it


----------



## dallan

Side view with cryo ALO LOD harness and ipod classic


----------



## dallan

Front view with LLP


----------



## dallan

Here is one last one from a different angle. They all turned out clear this time with my change in camera settings.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Best picts I have ever taken out here, I checked them a few times last night. I know they where doing a lot of work on the forum last night though so they went away. I can't repost now becuz I'm on blackberry. 

 Ya the Lisa is a looker & best sound in a portable,_

 

No doubt about that

  Quote:


 I rarely use my other two, should sell 'em. 
 

yeah my pico gets very little use these days but I may keep it anyway, because I still do get it out every now and then when I dont feel like carrying a bagl; although ive just built a low profile lisa III cable that will make that a lot easier when I dont have to have my VCAP dock with me. will post more pics later today with this new cable. 

 I envy your Zana deux :green with envy: i'm not usually a big tube fan, but somehow I get a feeling I would like this.


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No doubt about that


 yeah my pico gets very little use these days but I may keep it anyway, because I still do get it out every now and then when I dont feel like carrying a bagl; although ive just built a low profile lisa III cable that will make that a lot easier when I dont have to have my VCAP dock with me. will post more pics later today with this new cable. 

 I envy your Zana deux :green with envy: i'm not usually a big tube fan, but somehow I get a feeling I would like this._

 

Thanks,
 As far as the Pico goes, that is my backup for low impact easy grab and run. The portable that i have to let go of is the Hornet M. A good amp and a good amount of bass but not very accurate bass. It works for some cans. Also not as detailed as the Pico or as low of a aaaaah, call it distortion level or something. I don't feel the blackness of the soundstage that i feel in both the Pico and Lisa.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks,
 snip/ Also not as detailed as the Pico or as low of a aaaaah, call it distortion level or something. ........../snip_

 

I LOL'ed when I read that. I think the pundits would call it err euphonic

 some more pics for the gallery













 I love having RCA jacks sooo much means I can use awesome connectors like the eichmann silver bullets I have heavily modified here


----------



## dallan

Nice cabling on the top picts to the ipod. The bottom one looks like super high grade cabling for some reason.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice cabling on the top picts to the ipod._

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes for quite a compact lisa rig that I can fit in a pocket without much drama, sounds wicked too, love silver bullets and being made in my home-town here makes them easy to get a hold of. The guys at eichmann have been very helpful.

  Quote:


 The bottom one looks like super high grade cabling for some reason. 
 

 yeah 18AWG jena is very photogenic IMO, the onther pic I took at the same time with the depth of field on the wire looks wicked too, but since this is a thread about lisa III I thought it best to have the focus on her. besides she might get jealous and stop giving me eargasms
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 actually got heaps of great pics that day; might post some more tomorrow. about time some other people started posting more pics too, I know there are more proud lisa III owners out there; where are they?? bring on the pics!!!


----------



## qusp

I wanna see a woody!!!


----------



## RIDE

OK....here are mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's a beauty indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got a nice converter coming from qusp so that I can use my LiveWires too!

 Not much to complain about for me at this point. I plan on adding a portable cap dock at some point in the future for enhanced transportable use.

 Always interested in finding the best cans for my music tastes and set up...but as of now, I am pleased.

 Enjoy the pics...

 RIDE


----------



## qusp

nice work from steve as always; aussie cablers FTW!!

 nice rig man, the black with silver is my favorite lisa; wouldnt mind a woody, but not as practical for me for portable


----------



## rasmushorn

@Ride - THAT is beautifull! How does the Ultrasone perform paired with the LISA III ?


----------



## RIDE

I like how they sound....but have not tried anything else with my Lisa so I'd be curious to hear what others are enjoying.

 It's an ongoing issue...always the search to improve things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIDE


----------



## qusp

*Travel/bedside rig*
 the sound i'm getting out of the Lisa with these babies are nothing short of spectacular; they sound as good as they look too. eargasmz aplenty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 and I had to indulge myself here; hers a close-up of the gorgeous Tasmanian blackwood cups I just installed with the re-cable


----------



## dallan

^^^WOW!


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^WOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yeah I know, they are gorgeous hey?? aussie timbers FTW!!!


----------



## RIDE

Love it mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Killer setup indeed!

 RIDE


----------



## jamato8

I am using the D10 dac with lossless on my iRiver H140 (120gb), feeding the Lisa III to my Ultrasone Ed. 9 with very fine results.


----------



## a19als

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Travel/bedside rig*
 the sound i'm getting out of the Lisa with these babies are nothing short of spectacular; they sound as good as they look too. eargasmz aplenty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















 and I had to indulge myself here; hers a close-up of the gorgeous Tasmanian blackwood cups I just installed with the re-cable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



*[size=large]Nice rig![/size]*


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am using the D10 dac with lossless on my iRiver H140 (120gb), feeding the Lisa III to my Ultrasone Ed. 9 with very fine results._

 


 planning on doing the same, but with iriver H120 and gamma1; should be awesome


----------



## jordinario

Wow love the photos of your lisa, Im new here and ingnorant so please be patient with me.I want to know more about the setup of your Lisa iii. I can see that there is a 2nd component between the Ipod and lisa iii, What is the purpose of that? Also where do you buy your Ipod line dock out cable for RCA?

 Thanks,
 Joey


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jordinario* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow love the photos of your lisa, Im new here and ingnorant so please be patient with me.I want to know more about the setup of your Lisa iii. I can see that there is a 2nd component between the Ipod and lisa iii, What is the purpose of that? Also where do you buy your Ipod line dock out cable for RCA?

 Thanks,
 Joey_

 

YGPM I PM'ed you yesterday


----------



## jordinario

Hi, I just bought the LISA IIIXP at triadaudio last 2 days at paypal. But until now I did not recieve any email notice about the shipment delivery, I even email Brad about this but no reply. Is this only normal? if yes how long before I can track the delivery?

 Thanks,
 Joey


----------



## dazzer1975

I have yet to receive an email from triad audio. They lost a sale last year as a result. Don't bank on them replying to you.


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jordinario* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, I just bought the LISA IIIXP at triadaudio last 2 days at paypal. But until now I did not recieve any email notice about the shipment delivery, I even email Brad about this but no reply. Is this only normal? if yes how long before I can track the delivery?

 Thanks,
 Joey_

 

Sometimes Brad is right on it with the communications and other times it takes a bit. It seems like it has gotten much better since the early times of Triad though. He may be busy or not around for a bit, i know it is frustrating when waiting for a new toy, drive me nuts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good luck it will probably come soon and you will forget about it.


----------



## qusp

brad is back on day shift, so probably you will receive your information today (monday here now in OZ) I forwarded some info onto him and he has replied. I expect he is just away over the weekend. they chose not to have an automated reply as find its better to have a personal reply. In the greater scheme of things TRIAD is very responsive. i'm sure he will be very apologetic once he does. you received word from him lat week didnt you?? when you were asking about care package?? there is nothing to worry about, there is lisa';s in stock and they are actually very fast with shipping. you didnt order LLP did you??


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dazzer1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have yet to receive an email from triad audio. They lost a sale last year as a result. Don't bank on them replying to you._

 

not my experience; I emailed brad many times last year before I went ahead with the sale; even some before hand when all I wanted was case and input/output dimensions from him when building a VCAP dock I always received a reply and usually pretty promptly


----------



## RIDE

Yeah....there must be a good explanation. Brad has always been great about responding to my inquiries leading up to my ultimate purchase of a Lisa III.

 RIDE


----------



## dazzer1975

I tried 3 times and got an iqube instead.


----------



## dallan

^^bummer.


----------



## qusp

bummer alright lisa III = win


----------



## Musicdiddy

Hi Gusp

 I notice you have the Triad LLP, do you think it adds anything to the sound quality? I suppose from a convenience point of view it is worth it.

 I am thinking about getting the LLP but Firestone do one which I can get in the UK & which would save me the hassle of import charges etc, but if the LLP is more compatible then I will go for it.


----------



## doggiehowser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Musicdiddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Gusp
 I notice you have the Triad LLP, do you think it adds anything to the sound quality? I suppose from a convenience point of view it is worth it._

 

YES! A resounding YES!

 Was using LISA III XP with MS Pro.

 Warm, sexy seductive with female vocals but low end wasn't as detailed or punch.

 Add LLP. WHHHooooomph!

 Haven't tested it with the Firestone tho.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Musicdiddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Gusp

 I notice you have the Triad LLP, do you think it adds anything to the sound quality? I suppose from a convenience point of view it is worth it.

 I am thinking about getting the LLP but Firestone do one which I can get in the UK & which would save me the hassle of import charges etc, but if the LLP is more compatible then I will go for it._

 

 I have yet to hear the firestone PSU, from reports it is quite good; I have yet to read of anyone who has heard both actually. most people that mention the firestone say its great, but their results seem to be slightly coloured with the money saved. many people dont place enough weight in the results a good PSU can give and since the LLP is made for lisa III specifically, not only is it the perfect companion size-wise; it sounds amazing to boot. I do find IMO that the SQ is changed considerably; the soundstage is open even further and as doggiehowser says the bass definition, control and slam is increased very noticably. plus the firestone looks tacky IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. to the firestone users; is it adjustable?? the LLP is adjustable to anywhere up to 30v regulated. so I have used it for all sorts of things. even brings my pico to another level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sure something could be arranged wih Brad to lower your import duties. I think as long as you are willing to take the risk; Brad would declare lower for you. I think it would get passed customs as a cheaper item. I love mine and glad I forked out the extra


----------



## dazzer1975

not a bummer at all, the iqube is hardly a fail, qables customer service is absolutely sublime let alone answering all emails I have ever sent to them and there are two noticeable reviews on this site at least, one which places the lisa 3 just above the iqube and another which has the iqube beating the lisa 3. Whichever way you look at it, the iqube is a top tier portable amp, and more importantly, backed up with stellar customer service.

 i'm happy.


----------



## jordinario

Thanks for the advice Jeremy, Brad emailed me today and he will prepare the shipment of my sexy silver lisa III xp heheheh. 

 Thanks,
 Joey


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_brad is back on day shift, so probably you will receive your information today (monday here now in OZ) I forwarded some info onto him and he has replied. I expect he is just away over the weekend. they chose not to have an automated reply as find its better to have a personal reply. In the greater scheme of things TRIAD is very responsive. i'm sure he will be very apologetic once he does. you received word from him lat week didnt you?? when you were asking about care package?? there is nothing to worry about, there is lisa';s in stock and they are actually very fast with shipping. you didnt order LLP did you??_


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dazzer1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 i'm happy._

 

Glad your happy, that's what count. The reason for my comment was that you had to change what you were after due to a customer service/communication breakdown. 

 I considered the icube at one point but it got nixed based on Skylabs review and the fact that I was concerned about it being a "class D" type.- Not that that is bad but I wasn't sure about distortion levels with the class D type and remembered issues with that category in my previous background. So I just didn't want to risk it.


----------



## dazzer1975

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad your happy, that's what count. The reason for my comment was that you had to change what you were after due to a customer service/communication breakdown._

 

Thats true, I would have liked to listen to the lisa 3... maybe another time though.


----------



## paulybatz

Come on hijackers...this is an appreciation thread, not a..."I thought about LISA but changed my mind" thread.

 You know what the LISA reminds me of...is the IPHONE. The only people that have something against the IPHONE are those who dont have one!

 Unless you have a LISA and pics, responses to contribute to the original title OK, if not...then start your own thread!


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Come on hijackers...this is an appreciation thread, not a..."I thought about LISA but changed my mind" thread.

 You know what the LISA reminds me of...is the IPHONE. The only people that have something against the IPHONE are those who dont have one!

 Unless you have a LISA and pics, responses to contribute to the original title OK, if not...then start your own thread!_

 

Hey, it is a bump of the thread! Kidding. 

 Yes, the commitment of Triad Audio to good products and quality is commendable and their products being built on a foundation of quality is assuring. Anyone try the higher current XP model?


----------



## paulybatz

Jam the joker!

 My LISA has been quite lonely for several weeks, my 18 month old has not been too accommodating to my listening schedule! So she sits there atop the CD player. I am going to snap some pics of everything next week.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, it is a bump of the thread! Kidding. 

 Yes, the commitment of Triad Audio to good products and quality is commendable and their products being built on a foundation of quality is assuring. Anyone try the higher current XP model?_


----------



## qusp

iHP120 with lisa III is a great combo, cant wait to use digital out, for the moment I have to be content with the analogue lineout










 had a little fun with photoshop

 and Jon, I will be trying out the high current mod shortly I think. just need to get a coupe of diodes


----------



## erikzen

Just thought I'd chime in. I took possession of a LISA III this past weekend. I've now got it hooked up to my Ack dAck 2.0. When I'm running LISA III on battery power, I'm "off the grid" since the Ack dAck is a battery powered DAC. It makes for a very musical and organic sound. I'm impressed with how it drives the Sony SA5000 as this is a very difficult headphone to make sound good. It tends to be highly analytical and overemphasizes the high end, and makes everything sound hyper-real. With this setup it really makes them sound much warmer and musical. I've yet to try it out with electric music, rock and roll, etc., but with acoustic jazz it sounds great.

 Now if I could find a way to run a battery operated source into the Ack dAck I would be completely off the grid. There must be some kind of Toslink to Coaxial converter. I could use the optical out of my SlimX IMP550 into the Ack dAck. Makes me wish I hadn't sold my iRiver iHP-120.


----------



## paulybatz

Well, I had a query into selling my LISA...as I have not had the time to "listen" to music in quite a while; almost two months!
 I listened to one track a couple days ago when I sent the PM...and then thought do I really WANT to sell it!

 I have decided against parting ways as the sound is just that good. 

 I am listening to a new CD, Christian McBride: Live at Tonic....RIGHT NOW!
 As I am typing this and it is AMAZING, I am right there, I can see him strumming the bass, each note is clear, descript and everything is tight, vibrant and crisp. 

 I know I started this thread a long time ago...here is a quick pic of what I am listening to right now...it is the perfect office setup!!!

 New life to all my CDs.


----------



## jordinario

Yeeehey my lisa iii xp is delivered to my friend who will hand carry this item for me(Im from the Philippines anyway), I just want to say sorry to Brad because I keep sending him email not knowing its already delivered to my friend since last week Its my fault and my stupid friend did not inform me that he already recieve it. Triad shipping is efficient its just my fault sorry Brad... well my soul is now at peace heheehe. Cant wait for my new toy...

 Thanks a lot Jeremy for your help... Wish to do more transactions with you someday.

 Thanks, 
 Joey


----------



## qusp

no problem Jordan; glad everything is on track. when is your friend delivering it to you?? we need more pics. i'll have some more this week when my D10 arrives; already got all the cables made up. its gonna be one sweet rig with iRiver H120->Sysconcept optical->D10->piccolino or jena/cryo silver mini2RCA->Lisa III->W3/SE530/recabled woody D2000-/and soon to be ES3X and will sell off at least one IEM. probably the W3 as the SE530 is quite different. so I hear is the W3, but maybe not different enough to keep.

 Buying myself a headroom portable desktop rig bag to fit it all in


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dazzer1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have yet to receive an email from triad audio. They lost a sale last year as a result. Don't bank on them replying to you._

 

I have gone back through my e-mails and have never received one from YOU.
 I did sell one to the UK during the time period, but obviously not you dazzer!!

 So if you were serious.. then you will try with the correct address eventually, or since you never used triadaudio@gmail.com OR tried a PM to me, I quite frankly question your credibility.. Thats how I see it. Brad


----------



## Remitrom

However I must admit I am derelict in responding to several people asking WHEN? in regards to Triad Audio products not yet available. If I only new myself.. However the 1st 2 production Valve codes are down to the final details. one of which Skylab will have for review this month. (crossed fingers) Then the Head-Code is following closely, after which the porta-code (same circuitry as head-code, running on 36 volts. DC !!) Several other designs on the drawing board will compete for time thereafter. We will soon have other accessories available on our site. as well as, Luxury/High-end/Lifestyle Products like a "Hawain Sling" fishing spear. geeze ,sorry for getting of topic Pauly,


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_geeze ,sorry for getting of topic Pauly,_

 

You are the ONLY one that is allowed Brad!!!


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are the ONLY one that is allowed Brad!!!_

 

Well in that case http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/lis...-order-250250/ is the thread where every one has posted their first impressions unsolicited and uncensored from the beginning.. Also the thread Ride insisted be moved, everyone is welcome to post whatever truth they wish. If we insulate ourselves from customer feedback, we could not improve .. Brad


----------



## travisg

just bought a lisa 3 standard and the llp cant wait till it gets here


----------



## qusp

congrats; you're gonna love it


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *travisg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just bought a lisa 3 standard and the llp cant wait till it gets here_

 

Be sure to post some pics and impressions!!!
 What's nice is you dont need 100s of hours of burn in...pleasure right out of the box!


----------



## jordinario

Hi Brad, im so intrique about the porta-code is it true that it will also run on 20 AA nimh bateries. Wow I just cant imagine how powerful and great the SQ. When are you planing to put these on sale and how much is it?

 Just currious hehehe, at this time I just want to enjoy my lisa III xp when I recieve the item from my friend hmmm cant wait for my toy.

 Thanks,
 Joey



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_However I must admit I am derelict in responding to several people asking WHEN? in regards to Triad Audio products not yet available. If I only new myself.. However the 1st 2 production Valve codes are down to the final details. one of which Skylab will have for review this month. (crossed fingers) Then the Head-Code is following closely, after which the porta-code (same circuitry as head-code, running on 36 volts. DC !!) Several other designs on the drawing board will compete for time thereafter. We will soon have other accessories available on our site. as well as, Luxury/High-end/Lifestyle Products like a "Hawain Sling" fishing spear. geeze ,sorry for getting of topic Pauly,_


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jordinario* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Brad, im so intrique about the porta-code is it true that it will also run on 20 AA nimh bateries. Wow I just cant imagine how powerful and great the SQ. When are you planing to put these on sale and how much is it?

 Just currious hehehe, at this time I just want to enjoy my lisa III xp when I recieve the item from my friend hmmm cant wait for my toy.

 Thanks,
 Joey_

 

None of that is finalized as yet joey; it is going to be after the headcode is released, as it will be an exact replica of the headcode in a portable format!!! very exciting indeed. the portacode will indeed be a powerful transportable amp.


----------



## Remitrom

PPL designs just do not fit into categories neatly..We like it that way, even though confusion arises. So to clarify the Porta-Code... IS A Home Amp. (the Head-Code) and does also run on batteries ..at least 24 AA.. This may qualify as the biggest heaviest "Portable" amp, or, Only in class..
 Expect to pay $US 4K, (+or-) fall 2009.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jordinario* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Brad, im so intrique about the porta-code is it true that it will also run on 20 AA nimh bateries. Wow I just cant imagine how powerful and great the SQ. When are you planing to put these on sale and how much is it?


 Just currious hehehe, at this time I just want to enjoy my lisa III xp when I recieve the item from my friend hmmm cant wait for my toy.

 ENJOY.. BT 
 Thanks,
 Joey_


----------



## jordinario

Jeremy and Brad, thanks for the info. of the code series amplifer its a good thing that Triad are building this type of transportable/portable amp. That really have a true power and SQ of the home amp and can be run by batteries, in where I can bring it outside the garden, picnic, beach and vacation. Im not a big fan of home amp because your stock in your room like a prisoner. Im really looking forward for the transportable amp of triad audio 24AA whooossssshhhhh powerrr grrr.

 Well I guess I have to enjoy first the LIsa III xp hehehe(which I surely will)cant wait for my frend. But its ok time pass by so fast.

 thanks,
 JOey


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PPL designs just do not fit into categories neatly..We like it that way, even though confusion arises. So to clarify the Porta-Code... IS A Home Amp. (the Head-Code) and does also run on batteries ..at least 24 AA.. This may qualify as the biggest heaviest "Portable" amp, or, Only in class..
 Expect to pay $US 4K, (+or-) fall 2009._


----------



## paulybatz

Bumping my thread for some more pics, etc....


----------



## BIG POPPA

Just hooked up the Lisa and the power supply to a Synergistic Research QLS9. Very nice cleaner sounding Lisa. Tightened her up a bit.


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PPL designs just do not fit into categories neatly..We like it that way, even though confusion arises. So to clarify the Porta-Code... IS A Home Amp. (the Head-Code) and does also run on batteries ..at least 24 AA.. This may qualify as the biggest heaviest "Portable" amp, or, Only in class..
 Expect to pay $US 4K, (+or-) fall 2009._

 

Will the HeadCode come out earlier than? We've been waiting for two years and still waiting for the enthrone of the king.


----------



## RIDE

It had been a while since I listened to my Lisa III...........oh my.....she's sooooo beautiful!

 How's everyone enjoying theirs???

 RIDE


----------



## paulybatz

I just had some time this week myself and it is a fantastic amp...

 pdupiano...Paul D, made me an iphone LOD (HGA silver/copper hybrid) sounds excellent!!! Very transparent and clean sounding...he also made me another cable for my loudspeaker setup...FAST TIGHT WORK!!! Thanks Paul

 *will post pics soon


----------



## NaYMaN

^
 waiting for your pic and how about the bass of LOD HGA silver/copper

 thank you


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It had been a while since I listened to my Lisa III...........oh my.....she's sooooo beautiful!

 How's everyone enjoying theirs???

 RIDE_

 

I sold everything else i had in me home rig. But the LISA stays and does a great job. I might consider a Rudistor RPX-33 since I have a second hand at hand. But I am not sure it can compete with the LISA anyway. Do you think it can??? Anyone?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It had been a while since I listened to my Lisa III...........oh my.....she's sooooo beautiful!

 How's everyone enjoying theirs???

 RIDE_

 

yep, still love my lisa/s!!! i'm consistently found with a smile from ear to ear. have also been using my woody/recabled D2000 with iriver->D10->Lisa portable as I have RMA'd my SE530 and swapped my W3 for UM3X (on its way as we speak) to be able to get such wonderful noise on the move is a sweet sensation. even if I do look like I have a pair of hamburgers on my head


----------



## wakeride74

Does the standard Lisa come with a wall charger or do you still have to purchase one separate?


----------



## dallan

No. You get the LLP which gives silent power to charge and run Lisa. I originally wasn't going to get it by any means but now I am very glad I did-after a year and a half of using it.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No. You get the LLP which gives silent power to charge and run Lisa. I originally wasn't going to get it by any means but now I am very glad I did-after a year and a half of using it._

 

Well, I don't want to spend the extra $$ on the LLP nor do I want to lug it around with me but a $20 wall wart is easier on the wallet and the backpack
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so can anyone tell me where to buy one?


----------



## Radio_head

I know skylab already gave his impressions on both the Lisa III and the p-51, but i wanted to know if anyone has heard both and if so the differences, pluses and minuses between the two. I already have a p-51, but I'm thinking of adding a Lisa III to the portable stable...


----------



## rasmushorn

I use the Lisa III for home use only. The Lisa III is better than the P-51 and the iQube. Lisa III does everything perfectly but the price taken in consideration it should. For me it is not portable at all. Its soundstaging is great and the whole register is very well balanced. I like its details and bit open sound. The feature where you can give it a little bit more bass is great also. I use it when I use my ER-4 with the Lisa. 

 If I was to have ONLY one of the three - I would definitely have the P-51 only. Compared to the iQube it brings music so much more life. The iQube is really neutral - VERY neutral which can be awesome for some recordings. Neutral does not mean borring though but still neutral. The iQube brings the same amount of detail and texture as the P-51. But the P-51 is a bit more "grainy" in the mids. I guess this is what they mean by the "Ray Samuels house sound". I prefer the iQube mainly in combination with HD650 and I think the match with HD650 is better than with P-51 and almost as good as LISA. 

 But for pleasent and energetic music the P-51 and the SR325i (probably for most Grados) is such a pleasing experience for the ears. Listening fatigue is non existing - even after long hours. So I combine them this way SR325/P-51 combo and HD650/iQube combo are the best ones. The LISA III is great with all my headphones. 

 Only the LISA can drive the AKG K701's acceptably. I do not like K701 with either the iQube nor the P-51. 

 So if I was you I would stick with the P-51 if you like it's sound. For me the P-51 gets the most playing time of the three. Since it is most the portable one. I like the size of the iQube and that it fits an iPod best. The smaller size of the P-51 can be a bit unconvenient with an iPod.


----------



## WaxMan

Is it possible to use regular duracell batteries with the Lisa III Standard, or do you have to use the rechargeable ones that it comes with?


----------



## qusp

I disagree that lisa is not for portable; I have been using it most days in this way for the last year. pocketable: not really, portable: hell yes!! this need to classify anything that doesnt fit comfortably in a small jeans pocket as not portable confuses me.

 you do not have to carry the LLP with you wakeride; I dont know what gave you that idea. its a charger and PSU; like a docking station for the amp. does wonders for the SQ while its connected too and charges the battery at the same time.

 if you already have the P-51, so have the small portable amp side covered, I see no reason not to get the Lisa to round out your options; there are things that the lisa can do that the others do not come close to achieving; most portables sound strained when trying to power less efficient HP's, not so with L3. the bass knob is awesome for when/if needed and the totally non-fatiguing and musical, but highly detailed sound is unmatched with other portables IMO

 you can use other batteries, but why?? also you will wear out the screws and their threads removing the panel to change them out all the time.

 \BTW i've posted this rig elsewhere in the last few days; but it belongs right at home here. OMG at the SQ on this rig. a bit chubby, but 















 these portable solutions

 and

http://img132.imageshack.us/i/mg6711.jpg/

 this ^^ which was great while in sydney this weekend. but actually matched or bettered by the first one for everything but soundstage depth


----------



## Lil' Knight

Did anyone succeed in contacting Triad Audio lately?
 Sent them a couple of emails but haven't got any response.


----------



## rasmushorn

Hmmm... no signs of life on Twitter since July 28th either....


----------



## fhuang

how good is lisa really? i know it's portable(i guess i'm ok carrying a thinner but longer corda headfi around) but how good is it really? can you say better than, let say a cantate or a lehmann black cube linear?


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fhuang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how good is lisa really? i know it's portable(i guess i'm ok carrying a thinner but longer corda headfi around) but how good is it really? can you say better than, let say a cantate or a lehmann black cube linear?_

 

The transparency in LISA III is nearly perfect, outstanding bass performance and the mid is brighter than Corda. Thus, it can be very good synergy with HD650.


----------



## rasmushorn

Lifesign from Tirad Audio - tweet from yesterday: "Lisa 3 so dear 2 me Unsurpassed Sound Quality How much better could U B? Take away battery Run on 32 V DC LLP only, Increase Bias. LISA 3-RS"


----------



## RIDE

The LisaIII is quite simply the best portable amp made. Granted it is bigger than most...but if you can get past that like qusp, myself, and others can...the results will be well worth it.

 Now match her up with some quality cables....I hear DU is a great source for those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....and you truly have a match made in heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIDE


----------



## paulybatz

I agree totally there...just simply the finest, clarity is just phenomenal.
 It's what you dont hear that makes a lot of difference, not only perfect music but black is truly black, clear and distinct separation.


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did anyone succeed in contacting Triad Audio lately?
 Sent them a couple of emails but haven't got any response._

 

Triad Audio has been silent for awhile, Yes, but not because we are not busy,
 We have been working steady to bring out our whole line of amps in 2010!
 I must still work my "regular" job as Lisa sales do Not pay for all development costs involved. 
 This sometimes leaves me short on time to do my networking
 duties. .. This is my latest tweet regarding the subject
 ..triadaudio

 Some Panic evn Frantic,TRIAD responses not automatic Gmail mayB hours or days Twitr PM's 2 many No way L3 Paid-Delivery made < 10 days OK?

 My expertise is limited & many Q's will be referred back to these threads.
 However if I can answer your Q's the most immediate way to contact me is 
 my cell phone! (usa) 541-430-5494


----------



## rasmushorn

That is great news indeed. Good to hear from you again. Looking forward to see what is up for 2010!


----------



## FreeBlues

Are any of the new 2010 amps going to be in the "portable" category? In my perfect world I'd like an amp that sounds exactly like the Lisa III in a smaller package.


----------



## erikzen

My guess is that there won't be any miniature amps from Triad but I could be wrong. From what I know about Phil Larocco's design philosophy (which I admit is not that much) I believe he thinks a smaller enclosure would require too much of a compromise in terms of the circuit design. The LISA III is big for a reason - because Phil won't sacrifice sound quality for portability.

 Please correct me if I'm too off the mark, Remitron (without giving up any trade secrets, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FreeBlues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are any of the new 2010 amps going to be in the "portable" category? In my perfect world I'd like an amp that sounds exactly like the Lisa III in a smaller package._

 

We Know what you want, Lisa III in a smaller package, Mini input on front,
 Gain switch for IEM use. We are working on this very project!! (4 a year now)
 And a few prototypes PCB's are being populated. However their is 
 NO Guarantee That production units will be available.. ever! 
 If it were easy, everyone would do it! and it would be cheap. 
 unfortunately, this is not the case. So cross your fingers, 
 wish us luck, while we work out the details..
 I am really excited about this.... & hate waiting to.


----------



## paulybatz

It's cool to hear about it before it becomes public!!!
 Look forward to it Brad!
 Lisa is just something special for sure, you just dont know until you sit down with her for a bit...everytime I consider giving her away, I reconsider, its that good.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We Know what you want, Lisa III in a smaller package, Mini input on front,
 Gain switch for IEM use. We are working on this very project!! (4 a year now)
 And a few prototypes PCB's are being populated. However their is 
 NO Guarantee That production units will be available.. ever! 
 If it were easy, everyone would do it! and it would be cheap. 
 unfortunately, this is not the case. So cross your fingers, 
 wish us luck, while we work out the details..
 I am really excited about this.... & hate waiting to._


----------



## dallan

I almost sold mine at one point, I am so glad i didn't. The problem seemed to be with my computer audio, Lisa was just so true to what it was hearing that i had to clean up the input signal.

 Now I am considering a balanced home amp. I would love it if that was the next product to be attempted by Triad.


----------



## GreenLeo

Any new for the Lisa RS?


----------



## erikzen

What about the Valvecode? You already had a working prototype of that amp.


----------



## musicmaker

What FreeBlues said is exactly my thinking as well. I loved the sound from the Lisa but the large size didn't suit my portable needs. If you're able to squeeze the Lisa's goodness into a smaller case, you're going to have a killer product. 

 The PRII mkII was the closest thing I've heard to the Lisa's sound in a smaller package. But we all know the story, so I wont go there.

 Good luck on the new venture. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We Know what you want, Lisa III in a smaller package, Mini input on front,
 Gain switch for IEM use. We are working on this very project!! (4 a year now)
 And a few prototypes PCB's are being populated. However their is 
 NO Guarantee That production units will be available.. ever! 
 If it were easy, everyone would do it! and it would be cheap. 
 unfortunately, this is not the case. So cross your fingers, 
 wish us luck, while we work out the details..
 I am really excited about this.... & hate waiting to._


----------



## paulybatz

Check out the new LISA III Facelift

 Very sexy!!!

 BRASS

 Contact Brad (Remitrom) at TRIAD for your Lisa Nip/Tuck!


----------



## BlackStarPUA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Remitrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We Know what you want, Lisa III in a smaller package, Mini input on front,
 Gain switch for IEM use. We are working on this very project!! (4 a year now)
 And a few prototypes PCB's are being populated. However their is 
 NO Guarantee That production units will be available.. ever! 
 If it were easy, everyone would do it! and it would be cheap. 
 unfortunately, this is not the case. So cross your fingers, 
 wish us luck, while we work out the details..
 I am really excited about this.... & hate waiting to._

 

support x 10000

 that is what exactly i need , 100% match, really cool!


----------



## hockeyb213

I won't touch it until there is a mini input on the back as well...well at least on the go I have very good interconnects and I don't feel like shelling out more quid to get a picollino > rca cable.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I won't touch it until there is a mini input on the back as well...well at least on the go I have very good interconnects and I don't feel like shelling out more quid to get a picollino > rca cable._

 

Hockey...read back several posts where Brad noted there will be both RCA and mini inputs.


----------



## hockeyb213

well I saw him note a mini input on the "front" I didn't hear anything about changing the input but anyways I am waiting to see what they do in excitement can never have enough competition


----------



## Remitrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *erikzen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about the Valvecode? You already had a working prototype of that amp._

 

Correct Erikzen.. There are now 2 versions of the ValveCode!! prototyped!
 and we are in the process of building production units of both!! 
 The solid state Triad Audio "HeadCode" is also to this stage.

 These home amps will be complete before the Mini Lisa..


----------



## GreenLeo

Can present Lisa owners upgrade the Lisa to Lisa RS?


----------



## paulybatz

Just thought I'd post on some recent listening and she is just perfect...pure perfect sound, right there sitting on stage between Jerry and Phil...can't wait to get some new phones to drive!


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just thought I'd post on some recent listening and she is just perfect...pure perfect sound, right there sitting on stage between Jerry and Phil...can't wait to get some new phones to drive!_


----------



## paulybatz

Going to bring Lisa out of the house tomorrow to the office to be fed by my ibasso D4!
 Very excited!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Since the Lisa mini thread was deleted, any more infos about this? I've been always curious about the Lisa but its size keeps me away. The Lisa mini would be ideal for me.


----------



## jamato8

Yes a mini Lisa would be a nice addition to the portable amps. Probably built like a tank.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Would be even more awesome if they could integrate the digital volume control into it.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would be even more awesome if they could integrate the digital volume control into it._

 

Maybe but I am not totally sold on the digital control.


----------



## Lil' Knight

hmmm, reasons?


----------



## jamato8

I have found they can impart their own signature to the sound. Sometimes effecting up upper frequencies giving the impression of more detail but it can be a digital artifact.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have found they can impart their own signature to the sound. Sometimes effecting up upper frequencies giving the impression 
 of more detail but it can be a digital artifact._

 

I prefer analog dials, a high quality pot will last and does the job, just dont trust digital for the long haul at all (hey that rhymed)...and never thought of what Jam noted either but that makes sense too!


----------



## paulybatz

Had to leave my house without LISA today!!!
 I will definitely pack her in the bag for tomorrow's writing session.


----------



## paulybatz

Nothing like it...just a huge soundstage, crystal clear perfection. I always forget how good she is until I take a break and go back, and am WOW'ed again. Look forward to the rest of the day with her!
 PL2500s
 Custom Silver IC
 D4 DAC


----------



## jelt2359

Brad emailed this to me (I asked about the RS):

 "Oh , I have an RS here now,
 The batteries removed so we can jack up the voltage.. so you must have the LLP, it is 
 adjusted to 32 DC !! 3 caps, and 2 banks of transistors added. 
 We will do these per order, as it is a mod and must go to the tec. but I will try to keep
 one ready to go, and order another when 1st one is shipped.
 Phil likes the separate matching cases for simplicity & utility,
 I am thinking of both mounted in a maple burl block, hollowed out, rounded smooth.
 with all switches & jacks in one side. better pots another out, another input?
 but everybody is so price conscious, but those who insist on the best regardless of price
 may inquire, The matching case RS cost $999. Now black only triadaudio@gmail.com"


----------



## TranceDude

Hello,
   
  did anybody ever test Lisa III with Westone UM3X IEM's? Only info I could get is that if UM3X are sensitive Lisa tends to make them hiss. Does anybody know how well this two pair?
   
  Thank you


----------



## BIG POPPA

Lisa has a gain of 5, She shouldn't hiss!


----------



## FreeBlues

I've been using my Lisa III with UE-11's for over two years now, never heard any hiss.  The IEM's are very sensitive, you can only use the very first part of the volume knob and must be very, very careful in adjusting the level, but the sound is BY FAR the best I have ever heard.  I keep trying to find something smaller, more IEM friendly and convenient, but nothing has worked.  Lisa is still the king of the hill!


----------



## Rymitch162

Will the lisa III XP work well with my akg 271 MKII's?? For a while now I've been trying to decide which portable amp I should get for them and I've come to the conclusion that the only amp that I should get that would work with my cans would the Lisa III XP. Does anyone agree? and of you disagree can you explain why


----------



## dallan

The Standard works fine too.  I didn't want to go so much bigger with the XP and it drives anything really.  I got it originally for HD650s which aren't easy to drive and it does great with them.


----------



## paulybatz

Lisa is sexy and sounds great!


----------



## cn11

I want to find a second-hand Lisa III really badly.......


----------



## Sceptre

I found the hiss on my JH13's driven by the Lisa III a little to audible.  I went for the Pico Slim for that reason.
   
  If the Lisa 3 were available soon I might let the Lisa III Std go for a fair price though.
   
  Regards
   
  Sceptre


----------



## librarian

Another happy Lisa III owner  I find it to perform especially good with DT770/600 and SR325is. Pics to come soon...


----------



## cn11

Yeah, I think I may not have the patience to wait for a fairly priced Lisa III to come up second hand, and may instead just get in on the new L3 as soon as it's released. It sounds like it's gonna be awesome.
   
  librarian-- When did you get your Lisa III? Pics would be great. How does it compare to any other amps you might have?


----------



## rasmushorn

@librarian - that is great. I sold my Lisa III because I did not think it could drive the T1 that well. But maybe that is just a matter of synergy and the Dt-770-600 runs better on the Lisa than the T1.


----------



## librarian

@cn11: I bought my Lisa III Standard a few months ago from a fellow head-fi member. It's number 001 from the very first batch, I guess. Compared to other amps...well. Directly compared to iQube V1 I find that Lisa has better soundstage, more warmth in the sound + the opportunity to use the bass boost if needed. iQube is more neutral. With the iQube V1 I thought I could drive my big 600 ohm cans good. That means good enough considered portable. I guess the iQube performs allright. But the Lisa III SHINES. It has lots of power to drive dt770 in 600 ohms version. The sound is full. I find dt770/600 to be a bright headphone and Lisa III is the perfect partner for that. I can say the same thing about SR325is. On the other hand I prefer the iQube for my ESW9. So it's all about synergy in the end. For me it is. 
   
  Compared to Woo Audio WA2 I think Lisa III performs very well. But it is a portable amp and I much prefer the WA2 with most of my headphones. I think they are too different to compare. But I do think maybe I prefer dt770/600 and SR325is with Lisa! Still for me there is no doubt when it comes to Senn HD650 - that's WOO business!
   
  @rasmushorn: Unfortunately I never listened to T1. We must catch up on Lisa III-T1 combination!!!


----------



## paulybatz

I just received an email from Brad that the new LISA is on the horizon, so stay tuned, she went on a diet, wearing some new clothes but still sounds like a full bodied opera singer!


----------



## cn11

librarian-
  Thanks so much for those thoughts on the Lisa. It sounds amazing. I'm still in the decision making process-- weighing whether to up a second-hand Lisa III, wait for the soon to come L3, or possibly an AMB M3 second-hand too (not a kit because I'm so not the DIY-er!).


----------



## dallan

I currently have a harness that makes the Lisa really better portable.  It is an ALO rca->either mini plug or dock plug made of Jumbo Cryo copper. I paid somewhere around $325. for it and it is in perfect condition.  I don't use an ipod anymore and it has been sitting in my drawer for 9 months so i will list it on the sales forum soon.  Thought i would post it here with the lisa people though first.  i will add a pict later.  Makes it so you can just slide the lisa with an ipod in the back pocket of your jeans or in a coat, i miss the convenience but now have an 801 and it doesn't fit.  If anyone is interested you can pm me.  
   
  Here is one link:
  http://www.head-fi.org/gallery/image/view/id/74893/user_id/56015


----------



## blitz-dice

I tried this last night with the DT770, just wow! I own rsa hornet and pico ampd/dac but this amp really blows them away!


----------



## dallan

I own a Hornet M as well, and the Lisa and yes-no contest.


----------



## blitz-dice

Makes me want to fight with my wallet again, lol. Must resist!


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

They were out of metal faceplates when I bought mine so I got wood ones, had them refinished by a company I know, Piano finish ftw!


----------



## rasmushorn

Wow beautifull


----------



## vilasn

That looks stunning, thanks for sharing.


----------



## freeky1

Quote: 





musicmaker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *younglee200* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 


   
  Hehe...reminds me of when people carried around boomboxes in the 80's!  Of course you can, but why would you want to?


----------



## dallan

Guess u haven't heard a Lisa lll


----------



## blitz-dice

wow that looks really cool


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





			
				freeky1 said:
			
		

> Hehe...reminds me of when people carried around boomboxes in the 80's!  Of course you can, but why would you want to?


 


 Its interesting how fundamentally opposed so many Head-Fiers seem to be to the concept of 'transportable' audio:
   
  - when I posted that it would be great to have a section for 'transportable audio', one wag claimed that *all* headphone rigs are 'transportable'. I guess he has a Woo WA22 on his desk at work and packs it all up to take home on Friday night ....
   
  - those hellbent on having something that fits in a shirt pocket start shrieking the minute they see a compontent that doesnt compare favourably in size to an iPod Classic.


----------



## cn11

I just picked up a Lisa III second hand, with the power supply. However the power connector cable has an end which is bad. Where would I find another one for purchase? I have an email out to Brad @ Triad, but haven't heard back yet. I'm assuming I should be able to get one from them, but with how long it's taking I would like to find another option so I can get this cable *yesterday*.
   
  I think this could work, but it seems quite low-brow to me! 
http://valley-ent.com/catalog/male-21mm-plug-male-21mm-plug-cctv-power-adapter-p-715.html?osCsid=e3fa7c8bd4032409d720348c4a9d3a5e


----------



## qusp

the triad cable is pretty straight forward; quality, but you should be able to replace it fairly easily without any issues with sound. i made myself a higher gauge (2 x 16awg UPOCC) DC connector cable. but any 2.1mm DC->2.1mm DC connector cable of reasonable gauge will work fine and of course unless you are using it while on the power supply, the quality makes no difference as long as it copes with the current needed to charge the battery.
   
  welcome to the club btw!!


----------



## cn11

qusp-
   
  Thanks for the help. I will double check the gauge of that el-cheapo DC connector in that link, and probably just go for that then to keep me up and running. 
   
  The Lisa sounds awesome, and I could definitely tell a difference using the power unit over just the batteries. It's a fantastic stationary setup for work. I love coming in each day and flipping the toggle switches.


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Its interesting how fundamentally opposed so many Head-Fiers seem to be to the concept of 'transportable' audio:
> 
> - when I posted that it would be great to have a section for 'transportable audio', one wag claimed that *all* headphone rigs are 'transportable'. I guess he has a Woo WA22 on his desk at work and packs it all up to take home on Friday night ....
> 
> - those hellbent on having something that fits in a shirt pocket start shrieking the minute they see a compontent that doesnt compare favourably in size to an iPod Classic.


 

 tell me about it, especially considering my transportable rig IS a home rig that runs on batteries and the same people probably carry a mobile phone and laptop with them to check their facebook/twitter pages on the way to work
   


  Quote: 





cn11 said:


> qusp-
> 
> Thanks for the help. I will double check the gauge of that el-cheapo DC connector in that link, and probably just go for that then to keep me up and running.
> 
> The Lisa sounds awesome, and I could definitely tell a difference using the power unit over just the batteries. It's a fantastic stationary setup for work. I love coming in each day and flipping the toggle switches.


 
   

 [size=medium]no problem, i cant see it needing to cope with any more than about 500ma @ 18vdc (9w), so really 2 x 20-22awg should suffice, i just went for overkill as that is my way ​[/size]


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





qusp said:


> tell me about it, especially considering my transportable rig IS a home rig that runs on batteries and the same people probably carry a mobile phone and laptop with them to check their facebook/twitter pages on the way to work


 
   
  Yep, but many have moved to a tablet, preferably one that talks to their iDevice. Laptops, even of the Macbook Air 'barely there' form factor, are just so 2009 with the latte set.
   
  Still plenty of shrieking when you mention a device that doesnt fit a very specific definition of 'portable', though


----------



## qusp

you wait till i post full pics of the portable buffalo 2 in the portable rigs gallery, then you'll see shrieking, think headroom ultramicrodac size (about 120mm x 150mm x 30mm). they will still pop a few lame jokes even though i have packed a full blown high end home dac, transformer coupled spdif input board and powerful balanced headphone amp with digital volume control into that.
   
  i'm used to it of course, having a history of such rigs, none as special as this though, working on a proper usb connection to my ipad as well; for the moment just using my iriver


----------



## estreeter

OK, you win qusp - here I was thinking the Gen II Solo would be the hottest thing since electricity was invented


----------



## Mach3

Using my LISA III with a Modded HD800, incredible sound. Not sure how much more money I have to spend to hear noticeable improvement on current setup


----------



## dallan

It gets subtle at one point in upgrading, thats for sure.


----------

